# Concursos de Fotografia - Votações



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

JohnnyMass said:


> E desde quando é que alguém é obrigado a votar logo que vê uma poll? Chama-se tempo de reflexão, sabes o que é?


Ninguém é obrigado a votar logo que vê uma poll.
E sim sei o que é o tempo de reflexão. Suponho que seja nessa fase que tu estás.
Se alguém quiser que abra outra poll por 1 um 2 meses e faça a mesma pergunta!


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

^^Mesma pergunta é como quem diz. Há que respeitar os tramites processuais.


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Barragon said:


> Só deviam ser aceites os votos das pessoas que metem fotos no concurso.


..não devem ser aceites os votos de quem vota no concurso?..


----------



## Karlussantus (Feb 13, 2008)

Queria agradecer por terem colocado os votos públicos, agora para aferirmos a possível vantagem desta alteração devia ser elaborado um gráfico com o número de votos médios registados de 01 a 07/2009 e a partir de 08/2009, para ver se entre estas datas se verifica uma nitida quebra de votantes.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

daniel322 said:


> ..não devem ser aceites os votos de quem vota no concurso?..


estava a gozar :lol:


----------

